# Canal road run



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Heading out there this Saturday. With all the rain it ought to be good and sloppy! 

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

wish i was home. i could use some canal rd therapy.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

just a quick little video of me playing around on canal. think i l lost a valve seal today too. bike runs great but blueish smoke and oil smell from the exhaust when i let off now. got a little bit of water in the oil also. Unfortunately the bike cut off in a hole but the exhaust was above water, still confused as to where the water came from.
brute :: 010.mp4 video by Davemk212 - Photobucket


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice vid


----------



## 450foreman (Oct 24, 2011)

I heard canal rd was illegal is that just rumor or what I'm in fl and want to go try it out but dont wanna get in trouble


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

450foreman said:


> I heard canal rd was illegal is that just rumor or what I'm in fl and want to go try it out but dont wanna get in trouble


i think it depends on where you park, i have friends that ride there they have never had any trouble


----------

